# Why the introduction of decapeptyl at the start of cycle?



## Forgetmenot (Jun 22, 2010)

I have just had my new protocol through with the addition of decapeptyl for 3 days... I know all clinics are different, but wondered why the introduction of decapeptyl at the start of cycle?
Any info welcome x x


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

Decapeptyl is a long acting down regulation medicine. It down regulates the pituitary.

It is usually a single dose that lasts a month. Are you sure it says for 3 days?

It will stop your body producing FSH and LH so they have complete control of the follicle growth and to stop you from ovulating before egg collection.

If you are not sure do contact the clinic and ask.


----------



## Forgetmenot (Jun 22, 2010)

Thank you for that... I will ask them... 
its for 3 days... just had a failed cycle and I felt they collected eggs to soon.
but i am not the expert... then have upped on lot of meds... and 3 days of that drug...
odd....
worried about the next cycle... but guess its got to be done x x


----------

